

Limitlesslane: A new way of managing all of your Internet passwords - wass36
https://limitlesslane.com

======
wass36
Hi duzun,

it's a password manager that allows you to store and manage your passwords in
maximum security..

~~~
duzun
Is it like lastpass?

~~~
wass36
I don't know much about LastPass but Yes, it's also a password manager. the
difference between Limitlesslane and other password managers is that you have
access from a web interface instead of having to download it every-time you
use an other computer somewhere else, As well as other features you don't see
them anywhere :)

~~~
kilobyte
actually last pass also gives you web access to your passwords, so, as I
understand your advantage is the way u keep them, that is secure.

------
duzun
Interesting!!I will try it now! I promise I'll get back to you with my
feedback

~~~
wass36
Thanks duzun

------
jpl56
Who keeps all my passwords? Frightening...

------
duzun
What is it exactly?

